

Comparing Cassandra Write Performance on Google Compute Engine and AWS - mtanski
http://blog.cloud-benchmarks.org/2015/07/17/cassandra-write-performance-on-gce-and-aws.html

======
mtanski
My buddy Adam put this together for Cassandra. It's always nice seeing
somebody do this kind of work and share it publicly.

We do similar kind of benchmarking ourselves for our applications between
cloud vendors and instance types (different families) and end up with large
spread sheets. In our case we usually equate it to metric per dollar. Such as
requests/dollar or GB processed/dollar.

------
stubish
32% performance increase with Oracle JDK 8 over OpenJDK 7. I pity projects
tied to this modern day Cobol that have to deal with this crap. Write once,
run anywhere (badly, unless Oracle likes your platform enough).

~~~
marcoceppi
Yes, we were also surprised by the difference. We'd like to try with OpenJDK 8
instead to see if it's performance was better overall, but the charm for
Cassandra doesn't include that as an option yet.

